# SPRING EVENT:Maidstone Reptile Expo'09



## HS

After the success of the Summer'08 Maidstone Breeders Meeting, and due to requests from a few Breeders, MRAC are going to hold a Spring breeders meeting on Sunday 19th April 2009.
The meeting will be at the same location as the 2008 and Summer 2009 meetings, which is:
Market Hall
Lockmeadow Centre
Barker Road
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 8LW

Table booking forms will be automatically sent out to those who had tables at the August'08 meeting. However, for those who didn't have a table but want a table for the Spring or Summer meetings in 2009, these are available via e:mail to [email protected].

More information available soon on the club website.

Note:The Summer meeting is still going to be held on 30th August 2009.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

Cool we'll defo be there again. was a great show that i'm sure will be great especially as it's earlier than barking as well


----------



## penfold

im going hoorah


----------



## casper1963

sounds good and not to far to travel and beats waitin till july for my nearest one might even be able to pick up a hog island been after one for ages


----------



## shrek

are they having this one as well as the one at same place on 30 august?


----------



## garysumpter

Excellent news!


----------



## HS

shrek said:


> are they having this one as well as the one at same place on 30 august?


Yes, both shows will be held for 2009 (at the same hall).


----------



## sean k

*show*

it was a great show this year i allready looking 4 ward to it. :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade

awesome, this is a rep show yeh? reptiles are sold? not just a meet? just after my bday ill defo be there


----------



## Daleos89

HS said:


> Yes, both shows will be held for 2009 (at the same hall).


theres a slight possibility that i love you!... 2 shows that i can go to! i only went to the maidstone one last year cuz i dont drive...woop


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeaqh a good rep show too. first one was last year and there was plenty available. loads of reps and equipment


----------



## sean k

*show*

every 1 is saying last year.. the year aint over yet. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Daleos89

sean k said:


> every 1 is saying last year.. the year aint over yet. :lol2::lol2:


shhhh!...the show was in august, twas my first show n i cannae wait for another...it feels lik a year ago!!


----------



## emrawkgrrl

Sounds interesting, shall keep it in mind :2thumb:


----------



## boxerMATT

Is this show open to any1 or is it members only, if its open to ne1 count me in


----------



## byglady

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be there for both shows, must say hope it is a good as last years show, Darren did a brilliant job.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah it was a VERY well organised event,. brilliant venue and amazing for a first show. sorry was this year but was sort of last season.


----------



## lola

Just googled to see how far away maidstone is - says 2hrs 19 mins!!! oh well I'd still like to go - will see when the date gets a bit nearer....


----------



## Daleos89

boxerMATT said:


> Is this show open to any1 or is it members only, if its open to ne1 count me in


 open to anyone!



byglady said:


> We will be there for both shows, must say hope it is a good as last years show, Darren did a brilliant job.


your gecko's at the maidstone show were gorgeous, im not a huge fan of leo's...n ive got one already but your's did make me think twice about a second!



exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah it was a VERY well organised event,. brilliant venue and amazing for a first show. sorry was this year but was sort of last season.


totally agree with you!



lola said:


> Just googled to see how far away maidstone is - says 2hrs 19 mins!!! oh well I'd still like to go - will see when the date gets a bit nearer....


 it'll be worth it!


----------



## boxerMATT

Woohoooo ill be there:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

damb, i have tables booked for BEE.. same weekend.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

whats the BEE?


----------



## p&tc

:2thumb:Great - looking forward to this:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Oooo will see if we can make it. Loved it last summer hehe. Was my 1st rep show too even if it was a pain to find. Cant remember if the train station is near by or not as i wont have my car this time


----------



## bendigo

selina20 said:


> Oooo will see if we can make it. Loved it last summer hehe. Was my 1st rep show too even if it was a pain to find. Cant remember if the train station is near by or not as i wont have my car this time



yeah the trainstation is close by :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

bendigo said:


> yeah the trainstation is close by :2thumb:


Thats good because i will be 6 months preg by then so not very small. Oh well exercise is meant to be good.


----------



## Ally

Fab, hopefully my booking form will come through soon (I was there August). I'll definitely try to get to this one too!


----------



## selina20

Ally said:


> Fab, hopefully my booking form will come through soon (I was there August). I'll definitely try to get to this one too!


Oooo will be interesting to see what wierd and wonderful critters you have this year


----------



## Fangio

I was very impressed with the last show and will def. be coming to this one!! :2thumb:

Hopefully you'll have different caterers though this time lol.


----------



## Daleos89

ewww...theres gonna be mods there....might give it a miss then


----------



## Young_Gun

Should be there, any memberships required or just an open show?​


----------



## selina20

Young_Gun said:


> Should be there, any memberships required or just an open show?​


Was open last year and i dont think its changed.


----------



## HS

The show will be an open show again this year. 
With regards the caterers. It is a bit difficult because the chap has a tie in with the hall. However, we will be hoping to provide an alternative caterer (license dependant), and we will be providing tea and coffee available for the Exhibitors before the cafe opens.

Booking forms will be going out by E:mail between now and Friday.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes

This for the public aswell?


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yes this is open to the public. we shall be there again


----------



## HS

All of the Booking forms for the Spring Show were sent out today. If you do not receive one, and were expecting one, please e:mail [email protected] and I will get one out to you.

Darren.


----------



## byglady

look forward to getting my forms
can we book both shows or just one at a time?


----------



## BeckyL

Cool! I missed last year's show and was dreading have to wait til August so I will definetly be at this one. Can't wait.


----------



## carpy

yup i think i will be there - ssee no reason why not!


----------



## Fangio

Daleos89 said:


> ewww...theres gonna be mods there....might give it a miss then


Aye and you don't buy us stuff we ban you....them's the rules:Na_Na_Na_Na::devil:

See you all there!


----------



## clnorwell

is this event also for people to go look at reptiles or is it just for breeders?also do we need tickets to get in and if so where do we get these and how much etc


----------



## HS

The Expo is open to the public. Tickets are not required, but there is an entrance fee charged on the door. More details below...



The show will be held on Sunday 19th April 2009 at the:

Lockmeadow Market Hall
Barker Road
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 8LW

Trading times are 10:00am until 3:00pm
Access for traders is from 08:00am

Tables are available at £15 per table (6' x 3')

There is plenty of free parking and an onsite Cafeteria.

Entrance for visitors is: 
Adult- £3.00
Children under 16yrs FREE
No children under 16yrs old will be permitted entrance to the show, unless accompanied by an adult.

E:mail: [email protected] for more information or to request a booking form


----------



## HS

Looking forward to seeing everybody again. Tables are selling well.
The club website is now up to date with information of the show.


----------



## James King

Hopefully i'll be going ,

How is it for royals there?


----------



## kizzy21_uk

hey i might be going my OH is going to drive its about an hour and a bit drive for us, is there free parking or do we paid?

also ne tips for me i never been to shows before im maybe just looking but something might take my eye.

wat kinda moneys do ppl take to these shows?

sorry for all the questions.xxxx


----------



## Daleos89

parkin is free, n money wise....i took £500 to the last maidstone show, n came home with £20...which i would have spent if i had the time (had to leave for work), my friend took £30 and spent 30....


----------



## kizzy21_uk

ok kool do neone no of ne leo breeders going and wat kinda prices there gona be...


----------



## Daleos89

byglady (big yellow geckos (i think) on here is going again this year, she breeds leo's.... i dont know prices but i remember thinking they were quite good last year and her leo's were gorgeous!, send her a pm or something, she's a nice lady


----------



## repkid

Looking forward to going with some friends. Will be great.

Last years show was good aswell.


----------



## Testudo Man

Pm sent...



Last years show was indeed good...Even though a couple of high profile forum members blanked me:whistling2: what was it, my breath?:blush: or maybe my armpits?:lol2:...T.T.8)


----------



## housecat

I went last year and really enjoyed it. Was the first time I'd been to a show. Will try and go again in April.


----------



## oakelm

I will be there, travelling down by train. My first one ever, can you believe it. Must set myself a very strict budget as I know I will love everything.


----------



## James King

how is it for royals there?


----------



## oakelm

Have no idea personally but a quick bump to see if anyone knows. Thats what I hope to get too while I am there.


----------



## Fangio

Terrific tortoise said:


> Pm sent...
> 
> 
> 
> Last years show was indeed good...Even though a couple of high profile forum members blanked me:whistling2: what was it, my breath?:blush: or maybe my armpits?:lol2:...T.T.8)


I didn't know who you were or would've said hi

plus you tort crazies scare me *cowers*


----------



## exoticsandtropics

Fangio said:


> I didn't know who you were or would've said hi
> 
> plus you tort crazies scare me *cowers*



very true lol!!!


----------



## Athravan

We're thinking about nipping down (3 hours each way, but better than some shows!) for fun, but nothing on my wishlist as the moment (faints!), so don't plan on buying.


----------



## James King

Bump Anyone know if theres royals there as such?


----------



## djjohn

Thehornycorny said:


> Bump Anyone know if theres royals there as such?


we have tables and should have some royals but its a bit early for most royal hatchlings


----------



## kizzy21_uk

neone no of adult leos, and baby brb going to be there oh and adult female cresties...


----------



## PRS

I missed the last one will defo go to this though, was there a few inverts last time?


----------



## Testudo Man

Fangio said:


> I didn't know who you were or would've said hi
> 
> plus you tort crazies scare me *cowers*


You knew I was refering to you then: victory:...The other forumite was some tall chick...Her thighs came up to my chest, almost :blush:...

I still dont know what you look like?...But Ive since found out that tall lady was Ally...T.T.8)


----------



## Daleos89

i saw you at the last show! seeing your torts was what got me thinking about owning one lol


----------



## Renfield

I'm planning on coming to this one too : victory:


----------



## Fangio

Terrific tortoise said:


> You knew I was refering to you then: victory:...The other forumite was some tall chick...Her thighs came up to my chest, almost :blush:...
> 
> I still dont know what you look like?...But Ive since found out that tall lady was Ally...T.T.8)


I was the midget standing next to the giant with the long legs on a table in a corner of the hall.: victory:

I will come say hi in April: victory:


----------



## Daredevil

Well theres a few people i want to meet so I'll defo be their!!!:no1:


----------



## carpy

just emailed you regarding tables mate


----------



## HS

You've got mail.

Tables are selling well, although we would prefer booking forms to be returned by March 1st.
Anybody who requires a booking form can e:mail [email protected] or contact me (Darren) via the forum.


----------



## James King

djjohn said:


> we have tables and should have some royals but its a bit early for most royal hatchlings



Great thanks for replying just wanted to know if any royals would be there


----------



## Someboy

cornmorphs said:


> damb, i have tables booked for BEE.. same weekend.



What's the BEE?
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## HS

Tables still available. 
Either e:mail [email protected] or visit the club website (in my sig).
We have now changed the phone number because the old one played up alot.


----------



## carpy

come on guys - this is gonna be a good one!


----------



## kizzy21_uk

i hope so its gona be my first


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah we'll be there really looking forward to it


----------



## fred&wills

How much and what time does the show begin? Entry fee???


----------



## kizzy21_uk

will there be ant dart frog sellers there.....


----------



## carpy

all the show info will be posted on the first post i think

i assume there will be a dart frog seller or 2


----------



## HS

All information can for the show can be found on the MRAC website under 'Breeders Expo'09' 
MRAC website, Breeders Expo page


----------



## Mad Snake Boy

MMM Ill be there as I'm after an Albino boa. The last time i went was great.


----------



## Ian.g

hopefully going... but wont be buying i doubt as it`s 6 days before payday :bash::lol2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

i cant wait im looking for a BRB and a couple of leos.xxx


----------



## lota-front

i may have about 16 baby beardies for sale , does anyone think it may be worth getting a table at the show ?


----------



## penfold

lota-front said:


> i may have about 16 baby beardies for sale , does anyone think it may be worth getting a table at the show ?


 why not you got as much chance of selling them as anyone else tables are cheap enough and that means you get in early:whistling2:


----------



## lota-front

penfold said:


> why not you got as much chance of selling them as anyone else tables are cheap enough and that means you get in early:whistling2:


how do i keep them warm while im there if i get a table ? would be my first show so can anyone advice , and how do i book a table ? cheers guys


----------



## penfold

lota-front said:


> how do i keep them warm while im there if i get a table ? would be my first show so can anyone advice , and how do i book a table ? cheers guys


 pm h.s he will tell you wat facilitys are available


----------



## stoz

*tickets*

do you need tickets to the show or just pay on the door and what time does it start and finish many thanks


----------



## HS

stoz said:


> do you need tickets to the show or just pay on the door and what time does it start and finish many thanks


Tickets are not required, although there is an entrance fee for 16yrs and over. Under 16yrs only admitted when accompanied by an adult.
It starts at 10:00am and finishes at 15:00pm.

Information can be found on the MRAC website at www.maidstonereptiles.com


----------



## Dave86

Does anyone know the closest train station to the event? Would be my first show and looking it's gonna take me around 4 hours just to get there!!:lol2:

Could be a weekend job for me if I end up coming :2thumb:

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bendigo

Dave86 said:


> Does anyone know the closest train station to the event? Would be my first show and looking it's gonna take me around 4 hours just to get there!!:lol2:
> 
> Could be a weekend job for me if I end up coming :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


maidstone west is the closest, but there's also maidstone east which is about a 10-15 min walk away and may be on a more direct route depending where your coming from.


----------



## Ian.g

does anyone know of anyone, or is anyone bringing any granite burms for sale?


----------



## oakelm

Now its march i presume all requests for tables should be in. Any chance of a run down of who/what will be there like you get on some of the other shows websites??


----------



## HS

We are still taking bookings for the show, and there are still tables available.


----------



## HS

All confirmation letters for tables booked so far the Spring Expo have gone out this weekend(14th-15th March).
If you think you have a table booked, but do not receive a confirmation letter in the next few days please contact Darren on 07940749790 to confirm your booking.

There are still tables available, if you require a table, either call the number above or e:mail [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## kirgem

Hi just wondering if anyone is going to be selling any BRB's? If so roughly how much?


----------



## kizzy21_uk

i would like to no he same as the above post.x


----------



## penfold

i should have males but price not confirmed yet cheers ,terry


----------



## sean k

*leos*

will any one have any adult leos as im looking for one or two females to go in wid my males!!! i cant wait for this show im going to get loads. lol lol


thanks


----------



## penfold

i have 2 adult females for sale will be at show unless you want them earlier im in herne bay £30 each


----------



## repkid

sean k said:


> will any one have any adult leos as im looking for one or two females to go in wid my males!!! i cant wait for this show im going to get loads. lol lol
> 
> 
> thanks


There will be milions of leos there. There always is!


----------



## sean k

*show*

yer i know there will b but there are not allways adults at the show...


----------



## kizzy21_uk

hey penfold wat age will ur male brb be.....

and if u work out a price before hand let me no.

its my first show so should be fun.xxxxx


----------



## GAD58Y

anyone taking any panther chameleons to the show?


----------



## Deano

Anyone taking Hoggie Morphs to the show? Either April or September...


----------



## Testudo Man

Hey...

Anyone taking UK C/B Mediterranean Tortoises???...:whistling2:







Oh yeah : victory:...that would be me :yeahright:...T.T.8)


----------



## acereptiles

sean k said:


> will any one have any adult leos as im looking for one or two females to go in wid my males!!! i cant wait for this show im going to get loads. lol lol
> 
> 
> thanks


We'll have 3 adult female leos. A SHTCT, a SHTCT x TUG Snow, & a Mack Snow. : victory:


----------



## jack14

hello where is the nearest show to liverpool and when is it ?


----------



## Mush

i know this one might be an odd request but i know everyone is after morph leos however does anyone know of anyone taking normal leos? especially dark normals?


----------



## djjohn

Terrific tortoise said:


> Hey...
> 
> Anyone taking UK C/B Mediterranean Tortoises???...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah : victory:...that would be me :yeahright:...T.T.8)


and me


----------



## sean k

*crocodile skinks*

will any 1 have any crocodile skinks if so could u send me a PM of prices....

thanks


----------



## reptile_man_08

How many tables are there?
Is it a big show?


----------



## Siman

Hi sorry for the repost, but figure someone might look in here rather than on the other thread:

Could anyone who's selling or looking at selling any of the following get in touch with me (Probably be best via PM):

BCI/BCC (morphs & common)
Blue Tongued Skinks (Preferable 08/09s)
Uromastyx
Royal (Morphs below £400)
Ackies

Asking on behalf of a few people so will have to check with them whats happening once I get knowledge of whats being sold.

If you could reply with what you're selling & general prices that'd be much appreciated

If you're selling things not specifically on that list and don't mind giving me a PM that'd be appreciated too incase anything else is wanted. Deposits can be paid before the show so you can ensure REAL interest.

Thanks


----------



## djjohn

Here's a list of what we'll have available at the show....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snak...ous-snakes-available-hampshire-maidstone.html


----------

